# Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich



## kullerbär_2010 (9. März 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Teichfreunde,
nun endlich ist der Frühlinhg in sicht, obwohl es bei uns schon wieder geschneit hat. der Tecih beginnt langsam abzutauen. Und bevor ich mich dann ans große Saubermachen mache, habe ich noch eine Frage. Mein __ Rohrkolben steht in purem Sand, er wächst zwar ungefähr 40-50cm hoch, aber er blüht nicht und wuchert nicht mehr so, wie früher, da stand er in Erde. hab ich ihm mit dem Sand keinen Gefallen getan oder wird das  noch? Ist ja auch erst das zweite Jahr im Sand. Bei den __ Schwertlilien ist es das selbe Problem, obwohl die im ersten Jahr nie geblüht haben, wenn ich sie geteilt hatte.
Bitte um hilfreiche Tipps. Danke


----------



## Findling (9. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Hallo Kullerbär,

im Gegensatz zum Sand war die Erde viel nährstoffhaltiger. Da der Rohrkolben jetzt die zum Wachstum benötigten Nährstoffe alle praktisch aus dem Wasser direkt entnehmen muss (über Ablagerung im Sand) bekommt er davon weniger als vorher (bzw. muss sich erst darauf einstellen), dafür hast du aber eine bessere Wasserqualität. 

Das gilt vom Grundsatz her übrigens für alle Pflanzen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (9. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Gut...dann soll er sich mal anstrengen, die Wasserqualität war letztes Jahr schon hervorragend, kar bis 1,50m Tiefe, ich werde dann die übrigen __ Schwertlilien auch umsetzen, die paar die blühen, wollte ich mir erhalten. Aber jetzt werde ich alle in Sand setzen, spätestens nächstes Frühjahr 2013 blühen die auch wieder.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Hi Kullerbär,

wenn deine __ Iris vorher einen gut nährstoffhaltigen Boden gewohnt waren werden sie im nährstoffarmen Sand erst mal aber auch net so richtig zur Blüte kommen, bzw. der Blütenreichtum geht zurück wenn sie hungern müssen

MfG Frank


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Da bin ich jetzt hin und hergerissen, ich sehe die so gern blühen. Ich habe aber auch die Samen in feuchte Erde gesetzt im Herbst, viellleicht kommen da welche die dann blühen, weil die sitzen nicht im Teich, na mal gucken, wenn die in erde nicht kommen werden die __ Iris noch bis Hernst verschont... Dnake für eure Tipps


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Hi Kullerbär,

wenn Du die Samen erst im Herbst ausgesät hast und die ab April keimen brauchst Du erst ab 2014-2015 mit den ersten Blüten daran zu rechnen - __ Iris pseudacorus und andere Sumpfiris brauchen je nach Boden 2-4 Jahre um blühfähig zu werden (meine hungernden Aussaaten von letzten Jahr haben im Kies sitzend gerade mal 5cm lange Blättchen bekommen)


----------



## Nymphaion (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Pst, ein Geheimnis, nicht weitersagen: man kann auch gezielt düngen. Dann blühen die __ Schwertlilien, aber die Algen wuchern nicht.


----------



## Andre 69 (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Hallo all !
Ein Geheimnis ! Na da werd ick aber hellhörig ! Dann erzähl mal wat ! Wir sind doch hier  janz alleene !  Und ick sag och "nüschts" weiter !
LG Andre


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Ein Dünger der Algen NICHT wachsen läßt?

Was ist das für welcher ...???

Mandy


----------



## Limnos (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Hi

Wasser-__ Schwertlilien kann man auch in normalen Gartenboden außerhalb des Teichs pflanzen. Ihr Wasserbedürfnis ist nicht so ausgeprägt, wie man von ihrem Namen her glauben könnte. Man kann auch im Teich düngen, wenn man z.B. den (Blaukorn)dünger in Lehm- oder Tonkugeln verpackt und tief in die Pflanzgefäße drückt. Er blutet dann so langsam aus, dass für den Teich keine nennenswerte Gefahr ausgeht. Im kleinen geht das auch mit Düngestäbchen, die man wurzelnah hineinsteckt. Thomasmehl, das vor allem Blütenbildung fördert, ist praktisch wasserunlöslich. Erst die Pflanzenwurzel kann es mit Hilfe von Citronensäure lösen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Bei mir hungern leider keine Pflanzen. 
Mag wohl an dem guten Koidunk liegen, den die Wasserschweine so produzieren. 
Die __ iris pseudacorus blüht leider nur sehr kurz. An Sumpfiris hat man länger was davon.


----------



## Nymphaion (12. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

und dann gibt es noch diverse Langzeitdünger, die man als Kegel oder Tabletten zwischen die Wurzeln der zu düngenden Pflanzen schieben kann.


----------



## Andre 69 (13. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Hallo All !

Ja Werner ! Langzeitdünger ist schon klar , aaaber ! 
Wo ist denn nun das Geheimnis ?
Wär doch schön wenn ma einen vorschlagen könntest ,Wo Du schon gute Erfahrungen mit  hast , als alter Hase .     Dit wär doch ma een Jeheimnis !
Weist doch ! Geld ist knapp ,und  kofen und durchprobieren ist Blöd !
Wir sagen dit doch och nich weider !
LG Andre
Ps: Wolfgang , dit mit den Thomasmehl hab ick jelesen ! 
Wollte och ma dit mit den eddetieren  probieren !
Isset , es funkt !


----------



## Nymphaion (13. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Das mit dem Geheimnis war ironisch gemeint. Ich wollte nur sagen dass Pflanzen auch Futter brauchen, sonst gehen sie hopps. Wie jedes Jahr tauchen nämlich wieder Leute auf, die es partout nicht akzeptieren wollen dass Pflanzen kein totes Dekomaterial sondern Lebewesen mit Bedürfnissen sind.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (14. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

..hier mal eine Wasserpflanze die unter der Winterabdeckung sich verfünffacht hat ..mindestens.


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (14. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

@Mercedesfreund...was ist das für ne Pflanze? Sieht toll aus, kann ich da was abhaben von?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Hi Kullerbär,

sieht nach __ Brunnenkresse aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Mercedesfreund (14. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Hallo, es sind 3 Pflanzen auf der Insel, was so am meisten wuchert denke ich ist das __ Pfennigkraut..aber einer von uns wirds genau wissen


----------



## Moonlight (14. März 2012)

*AW:  Rohrkolben wächst nicht ordentlich*

Also das was außerhalb der Insel im Wasser schwimmt sieht, anhand der Blätterform und -anordnung wie __ Brunnenkresse aus. Sieht aus wie meine im Teich 
Das höhere auf der Insel scheint längliche Blätter zu haben ... ist das __ Vergißmeinicht?

Mandy


----------

